# folding the back seats



## dfwvw (Sep 22, 2003)

I have a 3.6 premium with 3rd row seating. How do you fold the 2nd row back seats? all i can get them to do is slide forward and fold forward, how do you get them to fold flat like the 3rd row?


----------



## k2allroad (Aug 7, 2005)

There is a lever on the outside and below of the seat cusion for each side.


----------



## garibaldo (Jul 10, 2004)

*Re: folding the back seats (dfwvw)*

Does this warrant a *'RTFM'*?


----------

